# moxidectin plus individual dosage



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm tube feeding a bird with PMV, he is on the mend, gaining weight, however still has a bit of loose stools, and since he was a found bird, I'm assuming he has some kind of worm load. I'd like to worm him now that he's in better health, can anyone tell me the exact dosage for me to put into his formula to feed him. Since I'm not just adding it to his water, I'll be dosing ONE bird. How much moxidectin plus should I give him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Individual bird treatment – 0.25 ml per 400 g (pigeon) body weight


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks, that's .25cc of the direct medicine? or .25cc of the diluted 4clicks to 1 gallon.

Just want to check and double check before dosing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry. You didn't say you had the tube for horses. I have the bottle of liquid Moxidectin plus from a pigeon supplier. Going to have to re figure.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yours would have to be mixed in water, and given that way I think. So much easier to get a bird wormer.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

siegels was out of it, and I heard it was the same medicines and also safe. I only have one pigeon. (and 2 chickens which I may worm as well) but since I'm hand feeding the pigeon, I can't just add it to his drinking water. Most of the water is in the formula he's eating. Just not sure if I should mix the liquid and then use that liquid as the moisture in the feeding formula. Or if I can just use the paste at .25 and add it to the formula.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I would mix up a batch of the water, and use that to make the formula -- and worm the chickens too while you are at it. Any water that you give in addition to the formula should have the wormer in it, too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

minimonkey said:


> I would mix up a batch of the water, and use that to make the formula -- and worm the chickens too while you are at it. Any water that you give in addition to the formula should have the wormer in it, too.


If you have to use that, then this is probably the best way to do it, but you still won't be sure that he will be getting the right amount for the 24 hours.

You can't just give the 0.25 ml, as it would be different amounts of the med in each ml, then what would be in the bird wormer. I would wait and use a bird wormer.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok, I made the mix I'll use that for the formula and I'll fill his water dish. 
Thanks<
Mudsow


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do that only for 24 hrs. Then 12 days later.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Yes, exactly what Jay said -- 24 hours, and then again in 12 days.


----------



## Andrew2007 (Jul 5, 2017)

An old thread, just to say that the dosage: Individual bird treatment – 0.25 ml per 400 g (pigeon) body weight is for the 2mg/ml solution.

Moxidectin is also sold in the 1mg/ml solution.

*NOTE: You can double the volume if you have the weaker solution. (THIS IS FOR PURE MOXIDECTIN)

Moxidectin Plus also contains Praziquantel so don't double the volume or you'll potentially administer toxic level's of Praziquantel!!! *


----------

